# Kid Charlemagne



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;ExpPuTq3kYg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExpPuTq3kYg[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent tune selection


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great playing as usual Dale...you guys nailed it. I will be seeing Steely Dan at Casino Windsor in August...hopefully they play as well as your band.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

mario said:


> I will be seeing Steely Dan at Casino Windsor in August...*hopefully they play as well as your band*.


That really says it all. Could there be a better compliment?


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

GuitarsCanada...thanks so much for giving this a listen - genuinely appreciated!

Mario - i'm glad you get to see them! Have you seen them live before? I'm sure it will just be cool to be in the same space as Becker and Fagan for awhile - i hope they kill it. Thanks again, dale.

- - - Updated - - -

Lincoln...really appreciate you sharing your time to check this out!

hope all is good your way,
dale


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Dale,

Never saw Steely Dan live before...Really looking forward to it. I'm sure they will be great. Also looking forward to listening to their guitarist Jon Herrington...he's a monster player.


tonedr said:


> GuitarsCanada...thanks so much for giving this a listen - genuinely appreciated!
> 
> Mario - i'm glad you get to see them! Have you seen them live before? I'm sure it will just be cool to be in the same space as Becker and Fagan for awhile - i hope they kill it. Thanks again, dale.
> 
> ...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Awesome playing - and I suspect I've seen your work over at VR as well. 

(...and sorry for the thread hijack, but while we're on some Steely Dan...)

Mario - cool that you're going to Windsor to see them, but it's a bummer you won't be at the first Toronto show... My "friend of a friend" hooked my buddy and I up with a pair of choice seats - both sides of that double-armrest in row 1...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Awesome playing - and I suspect I've seen your work over at VR as well.
> 
> (...and sorry for the thread hijack, but while we're on some Steely Dan...)
> 
> ...


Ha...those are great seats! Too bad I can not meet up with you... I owe you a couple of "beverages". Enjoy the show!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Mario - i know we'd all enjoy hearing how it was one of these days!

Fretboard - wow...what a beautiful venue! Glad you got great seats - enjoy!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

great job! how long did it take you to learn that solo?


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

i can't lie, i worked on both solos for about 3months of pretty intentional work. I've always wanted to work them up and really could have used a bit more time but it is what it is - i can't imagine how a guy comes up with a solo like that - just amazing work for Larry C!

greatly appreciate you checking this out, best, dale.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The only SD solos that I can pull off reasonably well are a couple of the Skunk Baxter ones. The LC ones would take me a long time.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Great work, as always! I'm so excited to see SD this summer. It's only been 25 years or so of cruising to their tunes in my cars...

So, what's next for LLB? Two guitars, a Hammond... how about some Boston? Tom Petty & the HB would be great, too! While I'm at it... Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

i'm glad you get to see them...i'm sure it will be amazing! You are reading our minds...we are going to shoot 3 Billy Squire tunes, a bit of an intensity break after SD, then on to Boston, Petty, Mac and Journey. Not sure what order they will come in yet - thanks for the requests and giving your time to check this out!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Excellent rendition! I can appreciate the work that you all put into that cover. 

I've had the privilege to watch a whole evening with Larry Carlton performing. I was sitting right in front of him 3 feet away. It was an awesome experience. Talk about a mesmerizing education! He talked about the Kid Charlemagne solo that night and he said that was a one take/off the cuff solo. So, I really have to appreciate this man's ability and artistry.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

More great tunes....Thanks Dale!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

335Bob..sounds like a killer night! He is one of my all time faves and a major influence and motivator for me. Seen him a few times live and even got to meet him years ago. The KC solos are timeless and really perfect IMO for the tune - i just can't even imagine having the talent to not only play them on 1 or 2 passes but also to conceive them in the first place! Amazing gift and dedication to his craft - thanks for your kind post.

Jim Dady0 - thanks for giving your time to check this out - sincerely appreciated.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh it was an awesome night. Not a bad thing to be influenced by a great player like him... One of my faves too.... his tone is the reason my 335 is my number 1 of all my guitars.


tonedr said:


> 335Bob..sounds like a killer night! He is one of my all time faves and a major influence and motivator for me. Seen him a few times live and even got to meet him years ago. The KC solos are timeless and really perfect IMO for the tune - i just can't even imagine having the talent to not only play them on 1 or 2 passes but also to conceive them in the first place! Amazing gift and dedication to his craft - thanks for your kind post.
> 
> Jim Dady0 - thanks for giving your time to check this out - sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Superbly done by the whole band, as always, Dale.

Neil


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks Neil..really appreciate you giving your time to check this out - hope all is good your way.

dale


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Classy all the way, from the superb guitar playing, through the horns, singer, backup vocals, drummer, organ, you name it, everything was super tight, smooth, professional and did I mention a very enjoyable listen. Thanks for posting.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just Outstanding play. Enjoyed it!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Fredyfreeloader - greatly appreciate you giving your time to check this out and the post is very kind, thanks!

urko99 - thanks so much for being willing to give this a listen!

hope all is good your way,
dale


----------

